# Two Book Deal for New British Author!



## Ian Whates (Nov 19, 2008)

Ehm... Just received the following Press Release from literary agent John Jarrold, which I thought I'd pass on... 


PRESS RELEASE –TWO-BOOK DEAL FOR DEBUT BRITISH SF NOVELIST

John Jarrold has concluded a two-book deal for British SF writer Ian Whates with Christian Dunn of Solaris, the mainstream genre imprint of Games Workshop’s publishing division, BL Publishing. The first book, titled THE NOISE WITHIN, is due for delivery in October 2009 and publication in 2010, with the sequel coming a year later. The deal is for UK and US rights.

The two books are wide-screen SF featuring war in space, AIs, and a mysterious ship that combines them both…

‘This is a terrific deal for Ian,’ said John Jarrold. ‘Having read the synopsis and opening section of THE NOISE WITHIN I can’t wait to read the finished article.’

Whates has had short fiction published in a number of magazines. He has been nominated twice and shortlisted once for the BSFA Award for Best Short Fiction. THE NOISE WITHIN will be his debut novel. Multi-award-winning SF novelist Ian Watson has already had this to say about Ian Whates: 

‘A bright new star rapidly in the ascendant, Ian Whates' fluent and engaging stories range from witty humane SF reminiscent of a latterday Bob Shaw, through inventive fantasy, even unto vampiric horror. Ian here turns his highly versatile hand to galaxy-shaking space opera.’ 

Contact John Jarrold for further information: e-mail: j.jarrold@btinternet.com phone: 01522 510544.

19th November 2008

That's it... okay, I'll get my coat!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations Ian! Do we all get free copies? Will it be for sale in Oz, perchance?


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 19, 2008)

Woo hoo ... congratulations Ian ... am very, very happy for you and you'll have to tell me how to go about getting a copy.


----------



## David Gullen (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations, Ian, that's brilliant news!

And very quick too, as I recall you've only been signed to John since 15th September.  It's really encouraging to know things can actually happen this fast for some people.


----------



## ctg (Nov 19, 2008)

Well done Ian, well done. That's great news, the Games Workshop is in my books a major publisher among the SF publishers and you'll reach a great number of people. Are the books set in their worlds?


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks for the congrats, folks. 

Don't worry, Nesa, I'll make sure you can get a copy somehow! 

Solaris are buying the UK and US rights, Procrastinator, so I presume they won't be released in Australia as such, but where there's a will, there's a way!

David, yes, I only signed with John in September, though those lovely people at Solaris had asked to look at my novel writing some time before then (having bought a short story from me for the forthcoming _Solaris Book of New Science Fiction 3_), so it's not quite as quick as it might appear... Though I'm certainly not complaining!

No, ctg, the books are not (or, rather, will not be, since I've yet to write them) set in the GM worlds but very much a society of my own devising... so there will only be me to blame if it's terrible! Solaris are an organisation within Black Library which ploughs its own furrow, quite separately from the rest of the GW set-up. 

Again, thanks to all for their good wishes.

Now I just have to write the things!


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 19, 2008)

Shall keep my tail crossed Ian ... and thank you.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 19, 2008)

Many congratulations, Ian!  No one deserves this more than you; it's a fitting reward for your dedication and hard work.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Nov 19, 2008)

WOOT!!!!!

Many congrats, Ian!!!!


----------



## kale (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations-too early to ask for autographs?


----------



## Pyan (Nov 19, 2008)

There's a coincidence, Ian - this bloke's got the same name as you! What are the odds, eh?



Seriously, congratulations - couldn't happen to a nicer chap. Drinks are on you next September, I assume...


----------



## chopper (Nov 19, 2008)

excellent news! (erm.. what's happening next september?)


----------



## jezelf (Nov 19, 2008)

congratulations! happy for ya!


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, everybody! 

Very kind words, Teresa; greatly appreciated

And Woot!! to you too, Sue!

Never too early for autographs, kale 

As for next September, chopper, that's when Fantasycon occurs, which is the only time each year when Pyan and I (and Hoopy) actually get to meet in the flesh.

Of course, if Pyan was less set in his ways, we could also have met again at NewCon 4 this year, as indeed WhoWeeDug and SJAB decided to do, but Pyan didn't seem interested in meeting Iain Banks, Alan Moore, Ken MacLeod, Storm Constantine, Paul Cornell, Tony Ballantyne, John Clute, Deborah J Miller, Ian Watson, Chaz Brenchley, Juliet E McKenna or any of the other authors present (sigh)...

Ah well, there's always NewCon 5!


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2008)

one of these days, i might actually turn up myself.....
keep meaning to....


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 20, 2008)

Many congratualtions Ian.

Wen I first joined this site many years ago it was after a rather unfortunate and nasty publication debacle and everyone here was so helpful in sorting it all out - so it's nice to see things from this side of things a genuine success!

Once again congratulations


----------



## Mark Robson (Nov 20, 2008)

Many congrats, Ian.  Was out yesterday, so I was delighted to get your message today.  Late to the party, but ready to play catch up!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Nov 20, 2008)

Speaking of Newcon 5, Ian, is it going to happen??? And will you be one of the GOH?


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 20, 2008)

Well done Ian!  Love to hear of success stories like yours!  Gives the rest of us hope eh?


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, everybody  

As for NewCon 5, Sue, yup, 'tis confirmed... And no, I won't be a Guest of Honour, not until I've written as many books as those who will be, namely:  *Pat Cadigan, Paul McCauley*, and (elevated from his position as 'Special' Guest last time around), *Paul Cornell  *

*Keep September 26th and 27th 2009 free, folks!  *


----------

